# Advice on Hymer S550 please?



## 100996 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi there, I am looking at a 94 hymer S550 2.9 diesel. I am very new to this (in fact completely new to this) 

All I know at the moment is that this is the cleanest hymer I have seen, and it is the only S550 I can find. 

There is very little information online about the S550 at all, so i hope that someone could shed a little light for me. It has an impressive array of "stuff", it lacks an awning, but it looks like i can buy one of those, and the misses wants air con (i have found suppliers and fitters of that to). 

Can anyone tell me if the engine is a good one (not sure if its turbo'd or not) and is there anything that i should look out for on this model? 

Many thanks all, 

Chris


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im not 100% Chris, but I think that engine will prob be non turbo. They are a bit sluggish, but unless you have one of the new generation turbo diesels, all motorhomes are a bit slow. You learn to live with it though... your not in a rush when your off on your hols! The 2.9 Merc is a bullet proof engine.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer S550*

Engine of that age certainly not turbo, though TB Turbo at Lancaster might be prepared to give you a quote ! However, the engine is good for about 300K miles if looked after - will be somewhat plodding, especially on hills. Service history is useful. Don't expect to fly - about 50 is comfortable cruising speed.

Check out the steering and brakes too. Steering was not, I believe, powered, and brakes needed a fair amount of pedal pressure.

Lastly, there was a review of a 1991 Automatic S550 in MMM in May 2006, which may give you more of the kind of info you're looking for.

Smick


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*S550*

Should be a real nice engine if its been looked after.

Back then Mercedes had "proper" engineering.

Happy Travels


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*S550*

Sorry forgot to add that you can view all the older Hymer brochures -and
specs i think on their website.

http://www.hymer.com/de/

Select the German site - then -Service-Downloads_Katalogarchiv.

There is a long list of S550 models there

cheers


----------

